# A guy i was talking to found out his wife was cheating



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

I was talking to this guy that was wanting to have a 3some with his girlfriend and the girlfriend agreed way to quick . i told him he had better start looking for red flags . he got on her facebook and seen where she was talking to a guy and calling him handsome . and then he found a picture of him on her phone . 

She got mad at him for looking at her phone and locked it . i then asked him if she gets on facebook on a labtop or computer and he said yes . i told him labtops and computers save passwords for facebook . he got on it and while he was on it another guy sent her a message of when they was going to have sex again . and she responded not knowing he was logged in at home . she was picking there two kids up from school . boy was he pissed .

Before she got home he grabbed her clothes and stuff put them in a trash can and set it all on fire and then because she was in the family van went to her car and smashed all the windows flattened all the tires and carved cheating b**** in the side of it . he really did this because he sent me pictures of it .

When she got home he meet her outside he took the kids in the house told her it was over and told her to leave . he was the soul bread winner so she left with nothing . she left crying . 

I just had to tell this story


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

niceguy47460 said:


> I was talking to this guy that was wanting to have a 3some with his girlfriend and the girlfriend agreed way to quick . i told him he had better start looking for red flags . he got on her facebook and seen where she was talking to a guy and calling him handsome . and then he found a picture of him on her phone .
> 
> She got mad at him for looking at her phone and locked it . i then asked him if she gets on facebook on a labtop or computer and he said yes . i told him labtops and computers save passwords for facebook . he got on it and while he was on it another guy sent her a message of when they was going to have sex again . and she responded not knowing he was logged in at home . she was picking there two kids up from school . boy was he pissed .
> 
> ...


Buddy can I tell you something. Every single post you make is about a woman cheating,either a woman cheating on you or someone else being cheated on by a woman as in your post today. 
You seem incredibly bitter and you admit you always “have your guard up” and know how to spot the “red flags”.
Can I gently suggest you seek some counseling because you will never find happiness or contentment otherwise. 
And despite whatever protestations you may make,you are not happy. 
This story is probably bs by the way,concocted by someone who knows how you feel about cheating women. The guy in the story would have been arrested and charged with criminal damage at the very least but it’s a moot point because it didn’t happen.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So he wanted her to have sex with someone else, but only if he was watching?

You should choose better friends.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Seriously! So it’s ok for him to suggest a threesome but not for her to step out, big double standard there. In cases like this the woman is a reflection of how she is treated by the man, he treats her like a prostitute to satisfy his lust, so she acts like one, why is he surprised? I think this story is all bollox, probably one you made up in your head. Sigh just wasted a few mins of my life posting here😝


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

niceguy47460 said:


> I was talking to this guy that was wanting to have a 3some with his girlfriend and the girlfriend agreed way to quick . i told him he had better start looking for red flags . he got on her facebook and seen where she was talking to a guy and calling him handsome . and then he found a picture of him on her phone .
> 
> She got mad at him for looking at her phone and locked it . i then asked him if she gets on facebook on a labtop or computer and he said yes . i told him labtops and computers save passwords for facebook . he got on it and while he was on it another guy sent her a message of when they was going to have sex again . and she responded not knowing he was logged in at home . she was picking there two kids up from school . boy was he pissed .
> 
> ...


Wait til she gets a lawyer. He destroyed a joint marital or personal asset of hers (the car), illegally evicted her from the marital residence, destroyed her personal property (the clothes "and stuff"), restricted access to the children when he took them in the house away from their mother, and he's probably dumb enough to practice some parental alienation, too, if he's already done this much. And I'm at the tip of the iceberg. 

A half decent lawyer will have a field day. Since he's breadwinner and with his hotheaded and illegal behaviors and all, he'll likely be ordered to pay her legal fees. He may be feeling great about himself now, but that will change in a hot minute once the police and a judge get involved.



MattMatt said:


> So he wanted her to have sex with someone else, but only if he was watching?
> 
> You should choose better friends.


Considering the potential legal nightmare this guy just unleashed on himself, he needs smarter friends, too.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds fishy to me. He has no legal right to take the kids or cause damage. In real life he would be arrested and the wife would get custody of the kids. Nothing about this sounds right. Sounds like those stories that go around the internet about how someone got revenge on a cheating spouse that sound real good, but never actually happened.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

niceguy47460 said:


> I was talking to this guy that was wanting to have a 3some with his girlfriend and the girlfriend agreed way to quick .


What?? Was the guy **** testing her? She was supposed to resist, then only agree, with tears in her eyes, to please her One True Love?




> i told him he had better start looking for red flags . he got on her facebook and seen where she was talking to a guy and calling him handsome . and then he found a picture of him on her phone .
> 
> She got mad at him for looking at her phone and locked it . i then asked him if she gets on facebook on a labtop or computer and he said yes . i told him labtops and computers save passwords for facebook . he got on it and while he was on it another guy sent her a message of when they was going to have sex again . and she responded not knowing he was logged in at home . she was picking there two kids up from school . boy was he pissed .
> 
> ...


Plonk


----------

